
Living on a Self-Sufficient Sailboat for 10 Years [video] - kevindeasis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk83N2u1ZmY
======
NotSammyHagar
Great video of a couple living on a mostly self sufficient pretty large sail
boat. You really get a sense out of what their life is like and they also talk
about a lot of interesting technical details. I'm tempted to see how much one
of those costs. Dangerously appealing in this terrible time.

